# Pizzicato tremolo



## Aramis

Yes indeed

that's my newest idea. 

Was it tried before? Is it possible?

I just got this idea and tried to do it on my violin. With fingers it didn't work and it probably can't work. Then I tried with comb. And it works. But you need to use the comb precisely, otherwise you will get noisy. It must be pulled gently and sedately. 

Try to imagine orchestra exchanging bows for combs at come point of the performance.


----------



## Vesteralen

Aramis said:


> Yes indeed
> 
> that's my newest idea.
> 
> Was it tried before? Is it possible?
> 
> I just got this idea and tried to do it on my violin. With fingers it didn't work and it probably can't work. Then I tried with comb. And it works. But you need to use the comb precisely, otherwise you will get noisy. It must be pulled gently and sedately.
> 
> Try to imagine orchestra exchanging bows for combs at come point of the performance.


Where were you when Mahler needed you?


----------



## Delicious Manager

There's nothing new under the sun in music. The _pizzicato tremolando_ was introduced by Elgar in the 'accompanied cadenza' in the first movement of his Violin Concerto way back in 1910.


----------



## Aramis

Delicious Manager said:


> There's nothing new under the sun in music. The _pizzicato tremolando_ was introduced by Elgar in the 'accompanied cadenza' in the first movement of his Violin Concerto way back in 1910.


Oooooooookay, but how does it work? I must finally listen to his work.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Aramis said:


> Oooooooookay, but how does it work? I must finally listen to his work.


Well, it doesn't work terribly well; it's akin to strumming a guitar, but has never sounded totally convincing to me. It's an interesting effect in the context but not, I think, something to adopt very often (and string players will hate you!).


----------



## Guest

Guitarists produce tremolo (on the same string) by rapidly plucking the same note with three or four fingers on the right hand (thumb, ring, middle, index, or p-a-m-i as we call it!). I assume this might work on a violin, but it would take years of training the right hand. We also achieve it by rapidly alternating between two strings and using different notes, but that sounds entirely different than the single not variety.


----------



## Delicious Manager

An addendum to my first post: the _pizzicato tremolando_ in the Elgar Violin Concerto is in the THIRD movement, not the first. Sorry 'bout that!


----------



## adrien

I've had to play this on violin. Can't remember the piece but it wasn't Elgar (I've never played in his violin concerto).

1. Align your finger along the string (not across it)
2. use the edge of your finger not the end (either edge of the pad, or around the first knuckle from the tip, there's a handy bit that sticks out a bit that's perfect for this)
3. Strum back and forth.

This can be done using the index finger without having to put the bow down. It's often used for chords as well (e.g. where you're playing a couple or more strings).


----------



## Enthalpy

First violin concerto by Prokofiev. Finger back and forth.

Violinists like to experiment, so if one proposes a good comb, they'll do it. BUT it needs a comb that doesn't damage the strings. I have a bad feeling with a haircomb. Teeth wider, smoother shape, maybe flexible. Also, the teeth must be farther apart than for hair. And they must be skewed to repel the string, so if the tremolo shall last, it takes two rows of teeth, one in each direction. Plectrums are a first idea, assemble many of them.

Try first on one string of one violin to limit the cost of the damages.

The string is probably detuned after the tremolo, so don't expect these violins to play anything else in that movement.


----------

